# Rep. Corrine Brown to Be Indicted



## AWP (Jul 8, 2016)

I only post this because we once had a thread with stupid US Rep. and Senator speeches from the floor. She was always mentioned and this is no surprise to anyone from FL.

Brown indicted on corruption charges, officials say



> WASHINGTON — U.S. Rep. Corrine Brown has been indicted on public corruption charges and is expected to arraigned in federal court in Jacksonville on Friday, two U.S. law enforcement officials said Thursday.
> 
> The charges are related to the Jacksonville Democratic lawmaker's involvement with an unregistered charity in Virginia.


----------



## Brill (Jul 8, 2016)

Totally shafted! She never intended to defraud anyone and honestly didn't know what she did was wrong.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ha, I see what you did there


----------



## 104TN (Jul 8, 2016)

lindy said:


> Totally shafted! She never intended to defraud anyone and honestly didn't know what she did was wrong.


What difference does it make?


----------



## AWP (Jul 14, 2016)

This woman is awesome. I look forward to her trial because her quotes can only improve from here.

Corrine Brown: Maybe feds could have prevented Pulse shooting if they weren't investigating me



> U.S. Rep. Corrine Brown thinks federal authorities might have been able to prevent the Pulse nightclub massacre if they weren't busy investigating her for allegations of fraud and corruption.
> 
> "These are the same agents that were not able to do a thorough investigation of [Omar Mateen], and we ended up with 50 people dead," Brown said.
> 
> ...


----------



## 104TN (Jul 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This woman is awesome. I look forward to her trial because her quotes can only improve from here.
> 
> Corrine Brown: Maybe feds could have prevented Pulse shooting if they weren't investigating me



#savageaf


----------



## CDG (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2016)

This is going exactly how I thought and hoped it would. This woman is a fountain of entertainment...and she's an elected official.

Brown calls charges against her a 'witch hunt'



> Brown repeatedly tried to bat away questions from reporters about a federal indictment, which accuses the longtime incumbent of conspiracy, mail and wire fraud, violating tax laws and concealing income on financial disclosures that members of Congress are required to file. The congresswoman insisted she was focused on winning re-election while her lawyers handled the trial.
> 
> "My job is to let people know what I've done," Brown said. *"Team attorney's is to deal with that witch hunt."*



That's a beautiful sentence in so many ways. She's Shakespeare for morons.



> "I understand. It's really hard being a black woman with a mouth. But I am --- black woman with a mouth --- and will use that mouth to speak up for the people I represent," she said.



BOOM goes the race card! Throw in a little poor mouthing for the XP then roll for initiative.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> ...this is no surprise to anyone from FL...



According to the Infinite Monkey Theorem, if you put Brown and Wasserman-Schultz in a room with a bunch of monkeys and a typewriter, in an infinite time the monkeys will have typed out the complete works of William Shakespeare and Brown and Wasserman-Schultz will still be idiots.


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 31, 2016)

Ding Dong! The witch is gone! What is even funnier is that several incumbents in this area were overthrown. To include the State Attorney Angela Corey who was the one in charge of the Treyvon Martin case. 

*After 12 terms in Congress, Corrine Brown defeated*


----------



## Gunz (Aug 31, 2016)

A nice long prison term would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2016)

The charges should have included grand theft oxygen.


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2017)

18 of 22! Don't let the door hit you on the way out... Couldn't have happened to a nicer representative of the people.

Corrine Brown, ex-congresswoman, found guilty of taking money from fake charity



> *JACKSONVILLE, Fla. --* After a historic, nearly 25-year career representing Florida in Congress, former U.S. Rep. Corrine Brown was found guilty on Thursday of taking money from a charity that was purported to be giving scholarships to poor students.
> 
> The verdict came after prosecutors outlined a pattern of fraud by Brown, 70, and her top aide that included using hundreds of thousands of dollars from the One Door for Education Foundation for lavish parties, trips and shopping excursions. She was convicted of 18 of the 22 charges against her, including lying on her taxes and on her congressional financial disclosure forms.


----------



## CDG (May 12, 2017)

Only thing that makes this story better is if she faces some real punishment.  It's not like she's the only POS politician doing this, so set an example. IDGAF if she dies in prison.


----------



## Topkick (May 12, 2017)

Drain the swamp


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 12, 2017)

[QU


----------



## Gunz (May 12, 2017)

Railroaded by the racist Trump administration. 

10 to 1 she sees no jail.


----------



## Il Duce (May 12, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Drain the swamp





Ocoka said:


> Railroaded by the racist Trump administration.



Indicted in July 2016, prosecuted by longtime Justice Department Federal Prosecutor Eric Olshan (promoted to current position as the Deputy Chief of the Criminal Division's Public Integrity Section of the Justice Department by Eric Holder) but since the case went to trial and got a conviction (April - May 2017) after President Trump was elected this is President Trump driving the train? 

Looks like the jury did not deliberate very long.  Only way she pleads down to very little jailtime is if she's got some big fish to trade in my opinion.  I think if that were the case she would have given them up before the case went to trial.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 12, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> Indicted in July 2016, prosecuted by longtime Justice Department Federal Prosecutor Eric Olshan (promoted to current position as the Deputy Chief of the Criminal Division's Public Integrity Section of the Justice Department by Eric Holder) but since the case went to trial and got a conviction (April - May 2017) after President Trump was elected this is President Trump driving the train?
> 
> Looks like the jury did not deliberate very long.  Only way she pleads down to very little jailtime is if she's got some big fish to trade in my opinion.  I think if that were the case she would have given them up before the case went to trial.



I think he was being sarcastic, sir. However, I'd bet my left tit that someone, somewhere is going to say exactly that, and be dead serious.


----------



## Gunz (May 12, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> Indicted in July 2016, prosecuted by longtime Justice Department Federal Prosecutor Eric Olshan (promoted to current position as the Deputy Chief of the Criminal Division's Public Integrity Section of the Justice Department by Eric Holder) but since the case went to trial and got a conviction (April - May 2017) after President Trump was elected this is President Trump driving the train?
> 
> Looks like the jury did not deliberate very long.  Only way she pleads down to very little jailtime is if she's got some big fish to trade in my opinion.  I think if that were the case she would have given them up before the case went to trial.



I was being sarcastic, sir. And surely as my sarcasm, as the esteemed dynamic feline has opined, there will undoubtedly be many learned Corrine Brown ex-constituents who arrive at that very conclusion; one, which, should she be jailed, could lead to a few days of racous street festivities with free big screen TVs and assorted booze and merchandise from various non-participating outlets.

But your points, as always, are well-taken. I'm drinking, sir, and tend to get cynical when I imbibe.


----------



## Il Duce (May 12, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> I think he was being sarcastic, sir. However, I'd bet my left tit that someone, somewhere is going to say exactly that, and be dead serious.



Fair point, mea culpa on my end then.  My SGM keeps sending me to CIF to pick up a standard issue of 'social skills' but the retired SGM who works down there has told me they're out every time I've dropped in.  Must be a supply issue...


----------



## Topkick (May 12, 2017)

It doesn't matter who's driving the train in this case, as long as the swamp gets drained. One could ask though, would the result be the same regardless of who is at the wheel?


----------



## Il Duce (May 12, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I was being sarcastic, sir. And surely as my sarcasm, as the esteemed dynamic feline has opined, there will undoubtedly be many learned Corrine Brown ex-constituents who arrive at that very conclusion; one, which, should she be jailed, could lead to a few days of racous street festivities with free big screen TVs and assorted booze and merchandise from various non-participating outlets.
> 
> But your points, as always, are well-taken. I'm drinking, sir, and tend to get cynical when I imbibe.



I tend to be pretty cynical too but one dim ray of hope is that she lost in the Democratic primary.  So, one might think if you're indicted for fraud at least a plurality of your constituents might decide not to re-up your contract?  Not always, but at least once in a while - maybe that's too much to hope for...


----------



## Il Duce (May 12, 2017)

Topkick said:


> It doesn't matter who's driving the train in this case, as long as the swamp gets drained. One could ask though, would the result be the same regardless of who is at the wheel?



I think it matters a lot if there's a difference between qualified professionals pursuing cases vs those chosen for political loyalty - with loyalty defined as willingness to parrot and/or back-up whatever lies your political masters are spewing.

Some might think that describes the previous administration's justice department - I don't, but I think there's definitely some pockets shaping up that way in the current administration.  Ultimately if 'drain the swamp' means going after corruption in all it's forms then it's great - but so far (and it's waaaay early) I don't think much evidence has presented that way.  I think instead the 'drain the swamp' commitment is at about the same level as OJ's towards finding the real killer.

But again, it's early and there is enough churn to make it very hard to see through our own partisan bias - which I certainly possess.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 13, 2017)

[Q


----------

